# 10 year old cheddar



## Jeff G. (Jun 29, 2009)

On my way home from Milwaukee, I stopped and picked up a hunk of 10 year old cheddar.  I am affraid I am ruined for life.  This stuff is fantastic.  I really had no idea how different it would be. I used to think it would be too brittle and too sharp. 

The flavor is intense, sharp but not harsh, simply fantastic.  You bite into it, it is brittle but still creamy to the palate BUT it has these little bright crystals you hit every once in a while.  You can feel them crunch like a small salt crystal would.  

I really don't know if I can go back to a younger cheese, at least for snacking. This stuff is addictive.

If you haven't tried a really old cheddar, I recommend splurging on it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 29, 2009)

Check out the Balderson Cheese site for a wonderful information about the different stages of cheddar cheese.  Like you, I love old cheddar.  But I've not tried anything older than 5 year aged cheese.  The Balderson company states that there 6 year old cheddar has reached its peak of flavor and texture.  Good cheddar, at age three years, begins developing the crystals that crunch so wonderfull between the teeth.  5 year old cheddar is sublime.

Cheese is such wonderful stuff.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah I splurged on a bit of 8 year old cheddar a few months ago. My goodness, that stuff was like crack.... one bite and I was hooked. 
Sublime, simply sublime.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2009)

Jeff...you ARE ruined for life!!!  The crystals are crystallized proteins...my favorite aged gouda has them also!  The smaller you shave this stuff the better it is.  Pure Heaven!


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 30, 2009)

Setting here reading these posts just makes me dream of getting home and shaving of some more of that wonderful delicacy.  

The funny thing is..my cat has no desire to even taste it... go figure..


----------

